
Facebook tests fighting revenge porn by asking users to file nude photos first - endswapper
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/08/facebook-revenge-porn-fix-includes-asking-users-to-file-nude-photos.html
======
endswapper
From my perspective, this and similar programs, like Amazon Key for example,
shifts the responsibility of a company's liabilities to the consumer, and
generally leaves a bad taste. I think these programs are poorly conceived with
the wrong motivation and self-serving intentions. I think it would be a good
thing if consumers recognized these for what they are and pushed back against
them.

------
incompatible
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15648080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15648080)
and others.

